# Fishing on the Chulamar



## Bullfrog (Oct 3, 2007)

I am planning a fishing trip for my wedding guests in APR and have been talking with the folks from the Chulamar on P-Cola beach. Just looking to get some out of town folks out in the gulf and get their lines wet. Does anybody have experience with them, good or bad. Your imputs are greatly appriciated.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

PM sent.


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

Dont know how many you are fishing, but we fished on the Entertainer with Jerry Andrews for my wife's corporate trip last year, and had a blast, and caught plenty of fish. I highly recommend them for bigger groups!!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i also recommend Capt. Jerry on the Entertainer,

Bubba (chulamar), is gonna put you on the fish, the only problem is that those fish will be mingo snapper, IMHO a 2lb bass fights harder than a mingo snapper, especially when you'll be using a 4/0 with 40lb mono.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd definitely go on the Entertainer like Tony said. They catch fish and its a great boat for large groups. Also the Lively One II. Both are out of The Beach Marina


----------



## Bullfrog (Oct 3, 2007)

I will have about 20 people, most of whom have not been out on the gulf before. I know what I would like to catch, unfortunately, Apr isn't a good month to get the big un's. I know Cobia should be roaming around, but its not much entertainment for a large group. Thanks for all the imputs.

:letsdrink


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

April also sucks, because you can't keep any red snapper, they are endangered, and have a shortened season. If you can put your trip off until after Jun 1st, you're group will be able to bring some nice fish home!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey Mr. Thorsen on the Chumalar is a great guy..Give it a shot..Either way you to The Chulamar or the Enterainer you will have a great time!


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Bullfrog (2/6/2009)*I will have about 20 people, most of whom have not been out on the gulf before. I know what I would like to catch, unfortunately, Apr isn't a good month to get the big un's. I know Cobia should be roaming around, but its not much entertainment for a large group. Thanks for all the imputs.
> 
> 
> 
> :letsdrink




actually, cobia fishing with a bunch of folks can be fun. Personally, I hate bottom fishing...........drop, crank, bait, drop, crank, bait - I'd rather go to Pattis. But cobia fishing on one of the big charter boats could be like a party and fishing. Get one with a big green egg and a keg of beer. Bring 20 people and if you get lucky you might catch 3 or 5 fish and 3 or 4 cobia are going to be more meat than 30 mingos.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Postpone your wedding until snapper season starts!


----------



## Bullfrog (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the reply's I think my guests will be happy catching some mingo and maybe a stray trigger.Thanks again for all the imputs!


----------

